

Poor man's profiler - emilis_info
http://poormansprofiler.org/

======
petewarden
Summary: Run gdb on your program, hit control-c and run 'thread apply all bt'
a few times, to understand where your program is spending time.

I've actually used this a lot in the past, it's surprisingly useful!

------
lallysingh
If you can run your app on Linux, it'll probably run with little trouble on
OpenSolaris or FreeBSD (even if it's just a VM). For profiling, dtrace is
definitely worth the effort.

